# My encounter with my Tony the tiger cat!



## Dyan (May 12, 2004)

About 2 months ago while driving home and on my street I suddenly see this tiger kitten in front of my car and suddenly I stepped on the brake, which I remember being thrown back and forth in my car from the force of braking so fast even though I had my seatbelt on. I was so afraid the unthinkable had happened but when I got out of my car the little kitten looked at me near my tire and quickly ran to the other side of the street. When my husband came home that evening I mentioned to him this incident and that I felt I had a little help from an angel up above to stop my car so fast. My husband knew I would have a hard time getting over anything happening. We have many stray cats/kittens in our area because of the woods here but I never seen this kitten before that time. About 3 days later this tiger kitten shows up in my backyard and is very friendly to me. I feed him and the next thing I know "Tony the Tiger" has moved in and is not crossing the road to the other side anymore. He is a "joy" to have and en"joy"ing chasing the older cats around now. A Happy Ending! I posted his picture in my gallery on this site. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

**yay** what an amazing coincidence for the kitty to come back to you! I am so happy for you and Tony the Tiger having found each other  .


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

i want to see pix please!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

AWE How sweet!


----------

